# School of PE Optional Workshop class



## Calixico (Jan 4, 2010)

Flunked Civil PE (WR), first try and now will be taking the school of PE Review class for the Transpo PM. I am wondering if anyone here passed the exam by taking only the review class and not the optional workshop class, which cost another $500...Yikes...


----------



## mxs1234 (Jan 5, 2010)

I asked co-workers the same questions and everyone who took both passed, but not everyone that only took the review did, so I took both.

If you have the discipline to work through problems on your own, you probably can get away with just the review class, but if you can spare the time and money I would recommend the workshop. Biggest advantage of the workshop for me was getting a feel for good time management....it helped me recognize problems I could fly through, problems I could handle with a little study, and problems I should skip right over until the end if I saw them on the exam. There was a lot of tip-sharing among the students in my workshop class too..someone gave me a calculator tip that totally changed the way I approaching bearing problems and saved me a ton of time in the transpo problems.


----------



## Calixico (Jan 5, 2010)

mxs1234 said:


> I asked co-workers the same questions and everyone who took both passed, but not everyone that only took the review did, so I took both.
> If you have the discipline to work through problems on your own, you probably can get away with just the review class, but if you can spare the time and money I would recommend the workshop. Biggest advantage of the workshop for me was getting a feel for good time management....it helped me recognize problems I could fly through, problems I could handle with a little study, and problems I should skip right over until the end if I saw them on the exam. There was a lot of tip-sharing among the students in my workshop class too..someone gave me a calculator tip that totally changed the way I approaching bearing problems and saved me a ton of time in the transpo problems.



Here's my Dilemma. A co-worker took both part of the review class and passed. He loaned me all the materials for both the workshop and the review class. I know already what's in the entire course and believe it's worth the money, but feared if I seft study I may not effectively study well, compared to if I had actually gone to the class in person. I was told that the class only prepares you for the Breadth exam and you are basically on your own for the depth.

Did you took Transpo afternoon and did you take in all recommended references or School of PE and Cerm was all that was needed? When did u took the test?


----------



## NEED2009 (Jan 5, 2010)

I took both.


----------



## WR/ENV_Instructor (Jan 6, 2010)

I took and recommend both. Passed first attempt.


----------



## ktulu (Jan 6, 2010)

I took and strongly recommend both as well. Failed the test 4 times before taking the School of PE.


----------



## Melanie11 (Jan 6, 2010)

I also took and recommend both. I am pretty disciplined but it was nice to be able to have kind of a lab setting to work problems where you can ask any questions and not have any distractions that you may have if you were working problems on your own. I also liked the organization.


----------



## alejandro787 (Jan 12, 2010)

Im planning to take the review course School of PE Online,

has anyone done the same , is it worth the money ?


----------



## ND75 (Jan 20, 2010)

i am also recommend this course:

www.eng.morgan.edu/~indral/PE-April2010.html

I had taken one of the class room courses but the professor (Dr. Indranil Goswami) has decided to offer it online. He has also written a book All-in-one PE guide. The reviews on amazon are extremely good for the book. The professor is extremely knowledgeable and teaches all the disciplines. In a way it is an advantage because he corelates overlapping points. For example, aquifers are there in geotech as well as water resc. Since one professor teaches both the topics there is less overlap. Also, the website says that recordings of the class will be posted until the exam, therefore, if you happen to miss a class for some reason, you can always view the recording.

Most of the topics for which questions were asked were touched upon in the class.

Please note that I am not advocating for the class, but just giving information as to what is available.


----------



## humner (Jan 20, 2010)

ND75 said:


> i am also recommend this course:www.eng.morgan.edu/~indral/PE-April2010.html
> 
> I had taken one of the class room courses but the professor (Dr. Indranil Goswami) has decided to offer it online. He has also written a book All-in-one PE guide. The reviews on amazon are extremely good for the book. The professor is extremely knowledgeable and teaches all the disciplines. In a way it is an advantage because he corelates overlapping points. For example, aquifers are there in geotech as well as water resc. Since one professor teaches both the topics there is less overlap. Also, the website says that recordings of the class will be posted until the exam, therefore, if you happen to miss a class for some reason, you can always view the recording.
> 
> ...


that web site does not work


----------



## ND75 (Jan 20, 2010)

It worked for me. Check it again.


----------



## Ven (Feb 3, 2010)

Anybody has any comments or have heard from co workers about the school of PE online class?


----------



## Ven (Feb 3, 2010)

Does the school of PE review the AM and PM sections? construction depth?


----------



## Andrewstructure (Jun 18, 2010)

Ven said:


> Does the school of PE review the AM and PM sections? construction depth?


What is school of PE?

Is this the website? http://www.schoolofpe.com/

Also, what do people think of PEreview.net ???


----------



## CitMark (Jun 18, 2010)

which is a better review course...school of PE or testmasters....any opinions?


----------



## DHoss83 (Jun 19, 2010)

Andrewstructure said:


> Ven said:
> 
> 
> > Does the school of PE review the AM and PM sections? construction depth?
> ...


I have no idea which is better. I would think they are usually not going to both be available in the same area, but I could be wrong. The School of PE was great for me... passed the first time and 90% of my studying was that class. They do a great job preparing you for the morning section and about half of the afternoon material. I would avoid an online class... those just don't work for me... to easy to get distracted and not get engrossed in the subject. Prepare for the afternoon section in your spare time, and use the class to prepare for the morning section. I liked the money back guarantee and the practice problems (2nd day) part of the School of PE.


----------

